
Ask HN: Temporary workarounds while GitHub is offline? - sam1r
Assuming you work in an office where tools such as Github are actively used
======
znpy
github.com is being served to me, but without a css (wow, github is now a
motherfu __ing website!)

So i can't reach the cdn...

    
    
        znpy@durendall:~$ dig @8.8.4.4 assets-cdn.github.com
        
        ; <<>> DiG 9.10.3-P4-Ubuntu <<>> @8.8.4.4 assets-cdn.github.com
        ; (1 server found)
        ;; global options: +cmd
        ;; Got answer:
        ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 56702
        ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1
        
        ;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
        ; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 512
        ;; QUESTION SECTION:
        ;assets-cdn.github.com.		IN	A
        
        ;; Query time: 29 msec
        ;; SERVER: 8.8.4.4#53(8.8.4.4)
        ;; WHEN: Fri Oct 21 18:46:54 CEST 2016
        ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 50
    
    

So no A record... I guess.

------
eontool
Gitlab or Bitbucket. You could install Gitlab locally and use that in case of
an outage. In my case I just push to two of them.

------
savethefuture
Gitlab.com, I completely switched over an no longer use github.

~~~
znpy
Same for me. I always mirror my code to gitlab.com and always push to both
services.

But today I wanted to get the sources for a software I want to patch for
Hacktoberfest but it only resides on github... Sigh.

------
pegler
add the following to your /etc/hosts file:

    
    
      192.30.253.113  github.com
      23.21.94.152    status.github.com
      192.30.253.113  *.github.com

